# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  lemurs of doom

## Fetish

okay so i was walking in the front to the woods at my house but they went my woods any way  i felt a bite at my knee and i look down and its a little lemur and then more come out of the woods and attack me and i knew that just a few feet over there was a dead man killed by the lemurs

can anyone explain this plz its one of my stranger dreams

----------


## O'nus

First, let's take a quick look at what Lemur's are.



These little guys were named after a very famous ghost... Remus.

Much like the Christian version of Cain and Abel, Roman mythology had it's Romulus and Reemus.  These brothers were twins and are referred to as the founders of rome.  They are often depicted as sucklings to a she-wolf.  Once the shephard Faustulus, he brought them to his home.  Later on, they would gradually create Rome.  In a debate over the cities development, Romulus killed Reemus and took the city for himself.  

However, this death would not go peacefully - Reemus would continue to haunt Rome.  There were many festivals to attempt to keep peace and respect to Reemus there were initially called "Remuria" but later became corrupted and called *"Lemuria"*.

Lemuria is also a hypothetical island, much like Atlantis, said to have been located in the Indian ocean.  This island was the theory to explain the isolation of Lemur's on Madagascar.  

Lemures is latin for "ghost".

 ::arrow::  Dream interpretation?

Considering this mythology and symbolism, without knowledge of your personal history, I may guess that you are concerned about past incidents and actions you have taken to cause grave reprocussions (a death, much like the man ahead of you).

It may also represent that, for a while, you had forgotten about the incident.  But, it has recently just come up and now a whole "can of worms" is being opened.

To think of these past problems as "ghosts of the past becoming resurrected" best explains this interpretation.

What do you think...?

----------


## Fetish

w.o.w that actually makes scence thanks you i dont want to go into detail  but that right 
and iu dont know if it has anything to do with this but lemurs were once my favorite animal ?

----------


## O'nus

> _Originally posted by greywolfpoet_
> *w.o.w that actually makes scence thanks you i dont want to go into detail  but that right 
> and iu dont know if it has anything to do with this but lemurs were once my favorite animal ?*



It definitly does!  When it comes to dream interpretation, sentimental value comes before public value..  I worded that badly, but I think you get what I mean.

However, for this to make a significant difference in dream interpretation, I would need to know more information about the problem and why they were your favorite animals - where did you first see them, etc.  Up to you though since it is personal.

Glad I could help.

----------

